# who says women can't park cars?



## jambo (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll never complain about my wife's parking again.

[video=youtube;ygtBxhFc24A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygtBxhFc24A[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Priceless!!!


I love that overhead shot of the woman trying, trying, trying, trying. . . and then a man backs it straight in.

I'm sure all those ladies were hyper-Dispensational-Arminians. None of the lovely ladies on this forum would drive like that.

(Lawrence now retreats behind the stacked cotton bales hoping his cover is good.)


----------



## APuritansMind (Feb 12, 2009)

I loved the last one!


----------



## Archlute (Feb 12, 2009)

That was an absolute gut-buster! 

He must have been completely bent on adding insult to injury by tacking on that final clip.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 12, 2009)

Thankfully I drive like a man. I couldn't believe that woman in the green car. 

-----Added 2/12/2009 at 04:14:50 EST-----

I must admit I was rolling by the time the lady with the gas pump knocked herself down.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2009)

Drive like a man and park like a woman...yeah, I avoid some parking situations, I confess. The headshot green car would have been me :blush:


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 12, 2009)

Craziness! I needed a good laugh--thanks!


----------



## BJClark (Feb 12, 2009)

that lady that rolled the mini van, my husband said "Didn't break the eggs did you??"

but those were funny...


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 12, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Priceless!!!
> 
> 
> I love that overhead shot of the woman trying, trying, trying, trying. . . and then a man backs it straight in.
> ...



 100 %


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 12, 2009)

My friend had this at work and showed it to me. I've looked everywhere for it cuz she was unable to send it to me via email. I died laughing with tears running down my face at work! My fav part is the end when the guy squeals in!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

Must be shorn women, unsubmitted to their driving instructor


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Must be shorn women, unsubmitted to their driving instructor



*looks for the shotgun*


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

use mine View attachment 444


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> (Lawrence now retreats behind the stacked cotton bales hoping his cover is good.)



There are always flaming arrows.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2009)

Ivan said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > (Lawrence now retreats behind the stacked cotton bales hoping his cover is good.)
> ...



True and I'm just as good with a bow as a gun, if not better  Just not good at parking in tight places.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2009)

I watch the video...I got nuthin' to say....hehe


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 12, 2009)

The sad thing is I think that woman 45 secs in can park better than I.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

A confession: I grew up in New York City. Parking there is not a driving technique, it's a survival skill!!!! I taught my neighbor's son to parallel park for his road test..... a skill seldom used in rural NJ. He passed I offered to do the same for his daughter, but by then it was no longer part of the road test.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> A confession: I grew up in New York City. Parking there is not a driving technique, it's a survival skill!!!! I taught my neighbor's son to parallel park for his road test..... a skill seldom used in rural NJ. He passed I offered to do the same for his daughter, but by then it was no longer part of the road test.



I grew up far, far out in the country in Southern Illinois. I was a MUST to learn to parallel park! What's up with Jersey?


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 12, 2009)

It's such a liberal state that they just wanted to dumb down the driving test, just like the school system.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you so much,Me and the wife were busting a gut


----------



## turmeric (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Mushroom (Feb 12, 2009)

Just don't ask Mindy about that rock that "suddenly appeared" in front of her, or the mailbox that "seemed like it was in a different spot than before". She gets a little touchy about those subjects for some reason.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 12, 2009)

I never had any problems with parallel parking it was that parking on the hill thing that got me. When I moved to SC, I almost didn't pass the driving test, because I couldn't remember which way to turn the wheels when I parked on a hill. We didn't have hills in Illinois!


----------



## Herald (Feb 12, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## Craig (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha ha!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 12, 2009)




----------

